# LGB 4135S (41352) steam sound car



## handycam (Jan 23, 2010)

I just purchased a used 4135S that won't produce steam sound. It does emit an electronic "hum" when powered, but that's all. I tested the speaker; it's fine. I froze the circuit board, retested, and got the same results with no components on the circuit board "heating up." The board's components all still have their insulating coating, with no indication of overheating on either side of the board. Did anyone ever replace components on this type of circuit board?







Any advice?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Volume control turned up? 
9 volt battery installed? 
track power connected? 

Should work if these are done or board is bad.


----------

